# Snow pushers



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

How many guys are using snow pushers on loaders during winter ??

If you are, any opinions on Pro-Tech over Avalanche ??


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

3 Protees


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

2 Pro Techs

Pro Techs are built heavier.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We run 2 Pro-Techs, I never looked at the Avalanch but the customer service and people at Pro-Tech are great,they even put me in their new brocher. Just My Two cents


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

*Pushers*

We have 18 Protecs and 1 Avalanche.We have good luck with the Protec except for there rubber edge it doesnt wear well as compared to the avalanche.I wish they would go to urethane i would pay the difference.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

John you can get the urethane aftermarket when the rubber wears out. Call MTS
Dino


----------

